# Confessions



## NorthernRedneck

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bEGLbCNRqw"]Tim Minchin...Confessions - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

you like that one don't ya groomer?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally a song with some logic.(if you can endure the first part, that is)


----------



## Doc

I do think this fits under 'Confessions'


----------



## Galvatron

Doc i am worried you somehow come across that.....are you trying to confess???


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> Doc i am worried you somehow come across that.....are you trying to confess???



I agree with you.

Doc, I think that story falls under the category of "what happens in the bedroom, stays in the bedroom".


----------



## Doc

Damit ...somebody hijacked my account and posted that BS.     But I have to admit, it did make me laugh.  Kids!


----------

